# Good Quality Cross Head Screwdrivers



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good quality (Bergeon, A&F etc) cross head small (1mm and up) screwdrivers please.

I've had a quick look but not turned up anything of obvious quality.

Thanks.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

SIR,

Check Wera micro screwdrivers particularly on F-bay, Amazon etc LOVELY ergonomics and look GOOD quality.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> SIR,
> 
> Check Wera micro screwdrivers particularly on F-bay, Amazon etc LOVELY ergonomics and look GOOD quality.


I use Wera (German) normal sized screwdrivers for work sometimes, (both hand drivers and impact bits) and if the quality of the big ones translates to the small ones, they're one of the best brands.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------

